# June or August for Disneyworld



## nursie (Oct 30, 2012)

We are looking at making a return trip to Disney. We know summer is nuts as far as crowds,etc. but can't take 6 kids out of school again (just returned from 3 weeks in Sept)
Wondering from experience whether you Tuggers have an opinion on whether June is a better month or August as far as weather, crowds, etc.


----------



## Vacationsarefun (Oct 30, 2012)

I have never been in June so can't say anything about that time frame. However, we have visited in August/September several times. It will be hot and will usually rain an hour or so every afternoon. However, with a bit of planning you can work around that (take a late afternoon break/schedule indoor attractions/eat an early dinner).

If you can go in the second half of August crowds will be less and prices start to go down.


----------



## brigechols (Oct 30, 2012)

Not a tremendous difference between the weather in June and August - hot and humid.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Oct 30, 2012)

Florida only has 2 seasons... Summer and Winter. Summer is May -l October, Winter is October - May. June - August is the highest demand, so the crowds are constant. Due to Orlando's proximity to both oceans, usually around 3:00-6:00 is rain time. So, if you go to the parks in the morning, stay until around 3, go back to your hotel/resort and take in the resort's fun, then hit the nightlife after dinner, you should be good!

TS


----------



## sfwilshire (Oct 30, 2012)

June is a little less hot and muggy and only the southern schools are out. Probably the earlier in June you go, the better.

Sheila


----------



## Gracey (Oct 30, 2012)

I agree,  we always used to go in June because I wouldn't take my daughter out of school.  It wasn't really that bad. Just remember you will mostly get some rain in afternoon, but it doesn't last long.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Oct 30, 2012)

We alternate each year between June/July and July/August with our annual passes.  The crowds always seem less early/mid June.  The free dining that Disney offers usually makes August a bit busier. As for hours, they are more limited (not by much) early/mid June and from mid-August forward.  The heat and rain are about the same.  We were always told that June was the rainer month, but we have hit mega rain on various trips during both periods of time.  This is in additional to the daily rain.  Lines tend to be shorter when it is raining, so grab a bunch of rain ponchos from the Dollar Store before you go (cheap and disposable).  

One thing to be aware of is that the first week in June is usually Gay Days.  This is not sponsored by Disney, but it is good to be aware of this for several reasons.  One, if it will offend you, then just stay away.  Although, honestly, the worst thing we have ever seen is guys holding hands.  You just need to consider your own comfort meter if you have children involved, etc.  For us it has never been a big deal.  Other than the year my husband's favorite shirt was red and red shirts are used as a way for one to recognize another.  Hubbby got lots of smiles that year. 

The second reason to be aware of it is because they designate a different park each day as the "park of the day", and this comes in handy in terms of determining which park might be more crowded that day.  Also, if it does offend you, by going to a different park you will probably avoid it all together.


----------



## Sea Six (Oct 30, 2012)

I'd take June over August.  August is quite a bit more humid, with regular thundershowers in the late afternoon that turn the macadam areas into a steam bath.


----------



## Big Matt (Oct 30, 2012)

I've been both months.  As said, June is less humid.  It also has longer days if that matters.  It's light out until about 8:30.  Crowds are pretty much the same from the beginning to the end of June.  August is much less crowded during the second half of the month on week days.  Most southern schools are back in session by then.  I enjoyed August the last time we went.  This summer we'll be there starting June 13.


----------



## youcanfly (Nov 3, 2012)

SOS8260456 said:


> One thing to be aware of is that the first week in June is usually Gay Days.  This is not sponsored by Disney, but it is good to be aware of this for several reasons.  One, if it will offend you, then just stay away.  Although, honestly, the worst thing we have ever seen is guys holding hands.  You just need to consider your own comfort meter if you have children involved, etc.  For us it has never been a big deal.  Other than the year my husband's favorite shirt was red and red shirts are used as a way for one to recognize another.  Hubbby got lots of smiles that year.
> 
> The second reason to be aware of it is because they designate a different park each day as the "park of the day", and this comes in handy in terms of determining which park might be more crowded that day.  Also, if it does offend you, by going to a different park you will probably avoid it all together.



In 2012, it starts on May 30 and runs through June 3. 

You can google this event to get more information and see which park is planned for which day. 



> June is a better month or August as far as weather, crowds, etc.


We live in the south and we knew it would be hot in July but, thought we'd give it a try. Never again...we were miserable. It's the humidity! We are going in June this year and hope it will be better. We typically go during the fall to winter holiday time so this will be something different to try.


----------



## bnoble (Nov 5, 2012)

June is not as miserable, weather-wise.  August (especially after the 2nd week) is a little less crowded.  Probably doesn't matter much either way.  

We've done several summer trips.  IMO, the only way to make a summer visit work is to avoid the hottest part of the day in the theme parks.  That means being in the parks early and/or late, with a nice afternoon break at the pool or relaxing in your condo.  We also spend a lot more time at the water parks in the summer.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Nov 5, 2012)

SOS8260456 said:


> We alternate each year between June/July and July/August with our annual passes.  The crowds always seem less early/mid June.  The free dining that Disney offers usually makes August a bit busier. As for hours, they are more limited (not by much) early/mid June and from mid-August forward.  The heat and rain are about the same.  We were always told that June was the rainer month, but we have hit mega rain on various trips during both periods of time.  This is in additional to the daily rain.  Lines tend to be shorter when it is raining, so grab a bunch of rain ponchos from the Dollar Store before you go (cheap and disposable).
> 
> One thing to be aware of is that the first week in June is usually Gay Days.  This is not sponsored by Disney, but it is good to be aware of this for several reasons.  One, if it will offend you, then just stay away.  Although, honestly, the worst thing we have ever seen is guys holding hands.  You just need to consider your own comfort meter if you have children involved, etc.  For us it has never been a big deal.  Other than the year my husband's favorite shirt was red and red shirts are used as a way for one to recognize another.  Hubbby got lots of smiles that year.
> 
> The second reason to be aware of it is because they designate a different park each day as the "park of the day", and this comes in handy in terms of determining which park might be more crowded that day.  Also, if it does offend you, by going to a different park you will probably avoid it all together.



I love gay days at WDW! 

I am not offended by people showing discrete affection to one another and I, too, have never seen more than people of the same sex holding hands.

There are a few reasons that make Gay Days among our favorite times (except for the weather) for WDW.

We like to go to the park where the events are scheduled for the day. Lots of people will avoid that park because of their concerns and, as a result, the crowds are reduced. Between the revelers being out late the night before and many families avoiding that particular park, there is about 1/2 the crowd at rope drop.

We love reading the T-shirts. Many are quite clever and "naughty" but in a way that is only discernible to adults. My favorite was a picture of a classic piece of apple pie with the tag line, "Crisco makes pie crust flakier! Who knew?" 

Many of the participants are Disney nerds. And I love talking to them on the bus. Those guys are usually at rope drop. One of our most fun WDW conversations was with a group of 4 men, all in matching Tshirts that had pictures of the wicked stepmother and stepsisters from Cinderella. 

It is so much fun, it almost makes up for the weather.

elaine


----------



## tcooper (Jan 5, 2013)

*June 2 2013*

We just booked tyr first week on June at Orange Lake. We have been in June and August and to me aug is way to hot!!!!!!! Gay days do not bother us tbe honest i love going that week. Everyone is so happy celebrating who they are. Its a different feeling have u booked ur unit yet


----------



## ahdah (Jan 7, 2013)

*June!!*

It may be hot in June, but it is almost unbearable in August. We were there one August and I vowed Iwould never go back again in August. August has the three H's in Orlando. Plus not all of the schools are out for the summer in June.


----------



## nursie (Jan 7, 2013)

*June it is*

We booked our vaca for June! Starting June 8th, not leaving until July 6th.
Got a little carried away with our RCI exchanges but we figured as long as we are doing it BIG and already have our annual passes, we may as well be summer Floridians, :whoopie:


----------



## Catira (Jan 8, 2013)

nursie said:


> We booked our vaca for June! Starting June 8th, not leaving until July 6th.
> Got a little carried away with our RCI exchanges but we figured as long as we are doing it BIG and already have our annual passes, we may as well be summer Floridians, :whoopie:



Nursie.. seems you found your 4th week you were searching for. Congrats!


----------



## Myxdvz (Jan 8, 2013)

We'll be there early June as soon as our kids' classes end!

For me, I chose early June because it costs less DVC points 

But we were there before during Memorial Day Week, and while it's hot - it's bearable.  We also wanted to catch Star Wars weekends.

August is very hot, and will have more crowds unless you do it later in August.


----------



## nursie (Jan 8, 2013)

Catira said:


> Nursie.. seems you found your 4th week you were searching for. Congrats!



Catira, we did not get DVC, at least not yet, but we did book Sheraton Vistana Resort and I bought the Vacation protection to keep our TPUs if we do end up getting a DVC match and switching. It would have to be a DVC resort we REALLY wanted to try to give up our $200 invested in exchange fees but time will tell. I do think Sheraton Vistana looks nice though.


----------



## Catira (Jan 8, 2013)

nursie said:


> Catira, we did not get DVC, at least not yet, but we did book Sheraton Vistana Resort and I bought the Vacation protection to keep our TPUs if we do end up getting a DVC match and switching. It would have to be a DVC resort we REALLY wanted to try to give up our $200 invested in exchange fees but time will tell. I do think Sheraton Vistana looks nice though.



Sheraton Vistana all has some great reviews. Last year I was able to see a couple of late summer DVC deposits into RCI after I had confirmed my DVC resorts. Sounds like you have a nice plan worked out


----------

